# Anyone else's baby measuring 95th percentile or more?



## mommy2be412

At my 28 week ultrasound baby was measuring 3.3 lbs and was told she was in the 95th percentile, now at my 32 week ultrasound baby is measuring 5.8 lbs and was told that's above the 95th percentile. Midwife doesn't seem too worried about it. I know gestational diabetes can cause big babies but although I failed the one hour diabetes test I passed the three hour and she said I don't have it. I was told I'll get another ultrasound at 36 weeks and if baby is measuring to be 11 lbs they will offer me a c-section. 11 lbs?! So that scares me. I don' t even know what I'd do in that situation or if they would induce me cause baby is so big. Does baby being big mean shes more developed? Just wanting to know if anyone else's baby is measuring large and their thoughts.


----------



## LTLFT22

My son was 7lbs 8oz at 32 week scan (no diabetes). He was delivered by section at 37 weeks exactly weighing 9lb 13oz. Some babies are just bigger than others.x


----------



## LTLFT22

He was always going to be delivered by section though by choice, due to a previous loss I had at 40 weeks.


----------



## karen1stbaby

Yeah I'm the same i had a 32 week scan and bubs was 5lb and on the 95th percentile. I have another scan on fri to check again but haven't been offered anything even though she is on for being 10lb.
I have popped since my 32 week scan and am now massive! I'm not massively worried about the birth weight though.
I have been told I am no longer midwife led due to size and have to birth in hops not the midwife centre. Oh we'll probably need the epi anyway so good job ill be there!!! Xxx


----------



## kaths101

I've always been above the top line, measuring two weeks ahead. I've never been sent for scans. The midwife doesn't seem overly worried. If I carried on the line I will have a 11lb baby but the midwife said its not likely and these measurements can sometimes be very inaccurate!
Ill let you know soon :winkwink:


----------



## sue_88

My fundal height is above the 95th percentile, but baby's growth via scan is about 75th!


----------



## Whatme

Why do they offer sections for 11lb babies? I've got 2 friends who have had baby's that big vaginally with no problems.. And no mention of them being offered a section? Especially if your healthy with no GD.. 
(uk)


----------



## mommy2be412

That's what they told me, they mentioned baby may be at risk for shoulder dystocia which is an obstetric emergency, and fetal demise can occur if the infant is not delivered, due to compression of the umbilical cord within the birth canal. (According to wikipedia).


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I got told my baby is big. On the 95th percentile

But only his stomach is measuring that. Head and femur were spot on


----------



## Pink Petals

I just found out at my 32 week ultrasound that baby weighs 6 pounds. Is that huge??? What does this mean?


----------



## CazM 2011

My first was 3lb 3oz at 28 weeks, over 7lb at 34 weeks and came out at 39+4 weighing 9lb 3oz, I didn't have a section as they wouldn't offer me one but she wasn't as big as they said she would be at full term anyway (10-11lb) estimated. Could you ask for an extra growth scan nearer your due date to determine size and then make a decision. 
This baby is smaller but I would be trying not to have a section even if it was same size, it is up to you and what you are comfortable with, don't let them scare you with numbers though as they can be wrong, it is only an estimate!! Xxx


----------



## Dk1234

They offer c sections because although you may know people who had an 11 lb baby with no problems that is super rare. I'm a decent size girl and I denied a c section for my son, he was nearly 10 pounds and got stuck for 3 hours it was a terrible experience but I did manage. That being said, I'm denying a c section again. Only because I can't lift my 1 year old if I have it and he can't walk yet. An elective c section is much easier in the mom than an emergency one. I am getting induced at 39 because of a blood clotting disorder but if at my next ultrasound this baby measures on target to be 10 pounds they will induce me a few days earlier than that. It isn't anything to be scared of because you can't change it but I would recommend being prepared. Consider the c section, if it isn't for you, consider inducing early. If that still isn't for you, go into it with the mindset that you're gonna do it but it may just be harder than normal. Wait as long as you can for an epidural if you decide you want one and good luck!!!!!


----------



## lanaross

i am so confused I was measuring 3.2 @28 weeks and my doctor said it's average. I just double checked on this site and it seems to be correct at 65%. https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## mdjoy

They can be off in measurements sometimes.


----------



## Kiwi_Jen

Ultrasound measurements can be way off. There's a really good blog post at Evidence-based birth about big babies. I had a friend who was induced for a 'big baby' ended up with a c-section, and a baby that was under 8 pounds. 
I had a big baby (9.5 pound) and had no problems with the birth.

eta: I just had an ultrasound at 33 weeks, baby is 95th percentile, it's not going to affect my birth plans.


----------



## 9jawife

I haven't had an U/S since 25 weeks but at that time he was measuring about 50% of the growth curve.


----------



## Cupcake.Star

I had extra scans done during my pregnancy and no one mentioned baby being bigger. She came out 11lb 2oz! U/s should be taken with a pinch of salt imho.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

The scans can be 20% out and are not conclusive when estimating the weight of baby!


----------



## mommy2be412

I've had 2 scans done now that have both said she is above the 95th percentile. I will be getting another one in 4 weeks from the last one, but can all 3 be that inaccurate?


----------



## Dk1234

mommy2be412 said:


> I've had 2 scans done now that have both said she is above the 95th percentile. I will be getting another one in 4 weeks from the last one, but can all 3 be that inaccurate?

My son consistently measured 6 days ahead every scan, he intact came out induced 6 days early weighing nearly 10pounds so they were 1 pound off in the wrong direction. If you've had that many scans chances are you're having a big baby.


----------



## Bumpboy731

Yep, my son is also weighing on the larger size. My last scan he was 6lbs at 34 weeks, I get another ultrasound next Tuesday......we will see!


----------

